# Gorilla Treestands



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 28, 2011)

Just purchased on and the first time I had it out the zipper on the seat broke.
 I call about it and with no questions at all had a new seat in less than a week.
 Can you say great Customer Service.
 By the way nice light stand.
 Was operator error on breaking the zipper


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Which model stand do you have?


----------

